# HTML Form Post XML



## sebastianb (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist folgenden CURL-Command durch einer HTML Form (ggf. auch mit Javascript) umzusetzen?


```
curl -X POST -HContent-type:application/xml -HAccept:application/xml --data "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"UTF-8\"?><employee><name>test</name></employee>" http://admin:admin@localhost:9090/rest.interface/foo
```


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## CPoly (7. Juli 2012)

Wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass es mittels Formular geht, da "application/xml" als Conten-Type nicht vorgesehen ist (http://www.w3.org/TR/html401/interact/forms.html#h-17.13.4). Ich wüsste dann auch nicht, wie du die Daten dort rein bekommst, weil Formulare immer aus Key/Value Paaren bestehen, was dein Beispiel ja nicht ist.

Wird die Webseite ebenfalls von "localhost:9090" ausgeliefert? Dann könnte es mit JavaScript funktionieren, aber nur wenn es wirklich gleiche Host und Port ist.


----------

